# Bearded Dragons vs. Chinese Water Dragons



## geckolover87 (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright, so I am trying to decided between getting a Bearded Dragon or a Chinese Water Dragon, but I just can't seem to decide, does anyone have any information supporting one over the other?


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

I think its just a matter of personal choice! CWD need bigger vivs so I guess space is an issue aswell!


----------

